# Getting out of the privacy mode on the uber app



## Doherty1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Can someone tell me how to get out of the privacy mode on the uber app. I don't want it and I don't need it and I of course never requested it. Thanks.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Push on the eyeball with the line through it in the center of the screen. Your money will show up. Then push on the eyeball with the line through it left of your money. Bam, privacy mode gone.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

slide left or right on iOS


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

What they said: click this little eye.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Chorch said:


> What they said: click this little eye.
> 
> View attachment 346866


You have 5G in Miami area already @Chorch ? How are the speeds compared to 4g lte?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You have 5G in Miami area already @Chorch ? How are the speeds compared to 4g lte?


Same speed. I don't see differences.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Same speed. I don't see differences.


'You don't see any difference....because there is no difference. That's AT&T pulling some Uber level shady shit. Their is a current class action lawsuit regarding it.


----------

